

The Future of Iced Coffee - ceoloide
http://www.theatlantic.com/features/archive/2014/08/the-future-of-iced-coffee/375114/

======
Hominem
I'm a huge iced coffee drinker and I'm not a big Blue Bottle New Orleans iced
coffee fan, it doesn't taste much like coffee to me.

Similarly, artisanal "cold brew" at most places nowadays seems oddly bitter to
me, without any depth. I been drinking iced americanos instead of cold brew
for the last couple months and am happy now.

~~~
ethomson
Indeed; 've always found "cold brew" or "toddy" coffee incredibly boring and
empty. (Which makes sense, of course; so many of those flavors are extracted
by heat.) I'll mix it with some milk and simple syrup on a hot day, but it's
still not really _coffee_ to me.

But you say "nowadays" \- I wonder what changed. I'd be surprised if there was
a significant shift in technique. A general move to a different roast? Perhaps
just your tastes preferring a more acidic coffee?

------
segfalt
I thought this was going to be yet another 'compiles to JavaScript' language.
I was pleasantly surprised to see that it isn't.

Unfortunately, there is an "Iced CoffeeScript":
[http://maxtaco.github.io/coffee-script/](http://maxtaco.github.io/coffee-
script/)

